# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Is Het Mn Lever Of Gekneusde Rib?

## Sjon

Ik heb nu ruim 5 weken last van m&#39;n rechter zij. Als ik er op druk voel ik een beetje beurs achtige pijn. Het is inderdaad zo dat ik de afgelopen tijd enkele beschonken weken achter de rug heb, maar ik heb ook een paar keer aan vechtsport gedaan en een paar klappen ontvangen. Nu weet ik niet of het dus wellicht een gekneusde rib is of dat ik werkelijk last heb van m&#39;n lever. 

Kan ik erachter komen zonder weer een bezoekje aan de huisarts te plegen of is dit onvermijdelijk?

----------


## Marie

nou Sjon ik hoop dat je inmiddels toch zo verstandig bent geweest om even naar de dokter te gaan?

----------


## gerbera

vorige week ben ik plat op mijn rechterribbenkast gevallen.
De dokter heeft onderzocht en stelde dat de 4 londerste ribben zijn gekneusd..
Nu voel ik als ik mijn spieren aanspan ( ik gebruik een kussen dat ik in de ribben druk tegen de pijn) een soort of knoep. Alsof er iets tegen elkaar komt en dat geeft dan een hevige pijnscheut.

Weet iemand of dit bij een kneuzing hoort en heeft het ook gehad?

Je zou me dan enorm helpen als je ook nog weet wat het is en hoe ermee om te gaan.

Alvast dank.

Gerbera.

----------

